# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Informaticienet ne Shqiperi dhe hapja e nje firme

## IlirDeda

Pershendetje te gjitheve.
Une e kam ndjekur here pas here kete pjese te forumit dhe ve re se kohet e fundit cilesia eshte rritur ndjeshem. Ka mjaft persona qe duket qarte qe jane programues te mire.
Une vete jam programues i vjeter, kam punuar deri ne vitin 1998 ne Shqiperi, me pas kam ardhur ne SHBA ku fillimisht bera nje master ne Informatike dhe pastaj kam punuar ketu per disa vite. Gjate ketyre viteve kam bere programe per nderrmarrje te vogla. Duke qene se e ndjej se eksperienca qe kam fituar mund te zbatohet direkt ne Shqiperi, dhe meqe edhe kam kursyer ca para, po mendoj te kthehem ne Shqiperi te hap nje firme te vogel per te realizuar programe te ngjashme me keto qe po shkruaj ketu.
Une i kam ruajtur lidhjet me shoket e dikurshem, por ata te gjithe tani punojne ne administrate, disa prej tyre jane bere drejtore shume te rendesishem.
Por nje e panjohur e madhe per mua eshte se cfare punonjesish mund te gjej une per firmen time, ne Tirane.
Si fillim do me duhej patjeter nje administrator rrjeti, meqe une jam vete programues dhe administrator data baze, por nuk kam eksperience profesionale me rrjetet.
Natyrisht duke llogaritur qe fillimisht nevojat per rrjetin do jene minimale, ky administrator duhet edhe te njohe programim, ose mund te jete konsulent i jashtem.
Nese eshte e mundur, kush ka informacion ne lidhje me administratoret e rrjetit dhe programuesit ne Tirane, te postoje ne kete thread. Natyrisht nuk eshte e nevojshme te shenohen emra.
Gjerat qe me interesojne me shume jane:
   Cfare aftesish mund te pres nga programuesit ne Tirane?
   Cfare aftesish mund te pres nga administratoret e rrjeteve?
   Sa kohe pune kane zakonisht keta persona?
   Cfare rroge duan?

Nese dikush nga Tirana vendos te postoje, do ishte me interes te thoshte qe cfare mendon per nje ndermarrje te tille, a mendon se ka ndonje shans suksesi apo eshte thjesht utopi imja.

Faleminderit,
                       Iliri

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Ilir kjo qe thua ti eshte shume e mire edhe shume avancuese per shquperine.
Te them te drejten me sa kam une kontakte ne shqiperi me shoket e profesoret e mi atje programimi i vecante tani per tani nuk mund te kete nje te ardhme mbase per me vone eshte shume e mundshme. E vetjma gje qe ty mund te te jape jne te ardhme tani per tani eshte vetem webdesigne pasi kam vene re nje fluks shume te madh te faqeve te kompanive shqiptare ne interet edhe me sa di une shume kompani nuk perdorin lidhjen ne LAN te shume kompjuterave edhe nuk perdorin programe apostafat per manaxhimin e te dhenave ... nese une nuk dua te te inkurajoj pasi une vete jam ne NYC po thjesht per te te dhene nje informacjon 
Suksese 
Ardi

----------


## edspace

Nuk mendoj te kete mangesi punetoresh te kualifikuar ne Shqiperi. Ka plot te rinj qe kane studiuar informatike brenda dhe jashte vendit. Rrjeti ka rendesi vetem nqs do merresh me programim te web, por duke pare vrullin e faqeve qe kane dale nga Shqiperia gjate ketyre dy viteve te fundit, besoj se edhe per rrjetin do gjesh njerez dhe paisjet e nevojshme. Kur te marresh punetoret, mos u bind vetem me rezumene, por jepu nje provim te shkurter, ose nqs shprehin deshire, mund ti marresh edhe 1 jave pa te drejte rroge ose me nje rroge minimale per te pare aftesite e tyre. 

Problemi kryesor mendoj se do jete mungesa e klienteve per produktet e tua. Hapja e kompanise, blerja e paisjeve, lidhjes se internetit, pagesa fillestare e programuesve qe do marresh ne pune, te gjitha se bashku jane goxha shpeza dhe sado para te kesh kursyer ne Amerike, do duhet te kesh nje plan te qarte per te arritur klientet qofte brenda e jashte vendit. Nuk e di nqs ke nje produkt te gatshem tani, por sic e di fare mire, nje program mesatar mund te mbaje me muaj te tere dhe gjate gjithe kesaj kohe ti do jesh duke shpenzuar per te gjitha ato qe permenda me lart. 

Mendimi im eshte qe te punosh me kontrata fillimisht. Duhet te shkosh tek kompanite serioze Shqiptare dhe tu tregosh se si mund tu sjellesh me shume fitim me produktet e tua. 

Pra, para se te hapesh kompanine, duhet te shikosh me pare se a ka kliente dhe cfare kerkesa kane. Mbase nuk ka kliente te mjaftueshem ne Shqiperi por mund te punosh atje dhe te shesesh produktet ne vendet fqinje, evrope, amerike. 

Do doja te te jepja detaje per Shqiperine por edhe une jam ne vend te huaj.

----------


## Gepardi

Pershendetje!
Mesa di une ketu ne Tirane nje person ka hapur nje aktivitet te ngjashem me kete tendin. Ai prodhon programe kryesisht per bare dhe restorante dhe per ndonje firme te vogel. Ka te punesuar 5-6 veta te cilet jane studente per Informatike ne Tirane dhe u paguan 500$ ne muaj per 5 ore ne dite programim.

Megjithate per mendimin tim para se ti hysh kesaj pune duhet ta studiosh mire tregun (cfare programesh shiten, per cilet jane me te interesuar etj.) pasi ne Shqiperi nuk eshte se ka nodnje vrull te madh ne kete fushe.

Deri tani kompania me e fuqishme per software ne Shqiperi eshte IMB informacion per te cilen mund te marresh tek www.imb.com.al . Kjo ka dhe shitjet me te medhaja.

DHe dicka tjeter. Brenda pak vitesh konkurrenca ne kete fushe do rritet shume dhe eshte mire te krijosh baza qe tani . Me ne fund dhe ne Shqiperi po kuptohet rendesia e Informatizimit dhe shume njerez me aftesite e duhura do te bejne dicka ne kete fushe. 

Zgjedhja eshte e jotja....

----------


## boraa

Pershendetje Ilir,

me duket mjaft interesante dhe efektive ideja per te hapur nje bisnes softesh ne Tirane. Dihet qe informatika ka vetem nje gje te sigurt, ndryshimin dhe zhvillimin. dhe ne shqiperi, kryesisht ne Tirane ka zhvillimet e saj qe sic eshte thene dhe nga anetaret me lart do jene ndoshta me te medha ne te ardhmen. Ne shqiperi ekziston treg ndoshta goxha i madh sepse pjesa me e madhe e veprimtarive jane te pa informatizuara dhe per te arritur deri tek ato jane te nevojshme dhe 'miqte me pozita te rendesishme'(pra nje plus i yti). sigurisht qe ka treg dhe per projekte me te vogla apo per projekte te huaja. 
Ceshtja e njerezve qe duhen punesuar eshte vertete e rendesishme. Mendoj qe mund te gjesh ketu programatore vertet te zote por edhe shume te tjere qe kane prirjen apo pasionin per t'u bere te tille dhe qe pervoja jote mund t'i ndihmoje shume.Une studioj akoma informatike ne Tirane dhe ne mjedisin shkollor por dhe ate ku punoj kam pas mundesi te njoh njerez vertet te zote. Pra nuk do te ishte nje problem gjetja e programatoreve te zote nqs puna do te ishte e organizuar ne menyre efektive nga ana jote. Mua me duket ide mjaft e mire dhe do te isha mjaft e interesuar!!!

----------


## Dito

Ilir ju pershendes.

Vertet ideja qe keni ne mendje eshte progresi i kohes te pakten ktu ne shqiperi dhe mendoj se do kesh sukses. Une vete ilir kam ndertuar nje program per bare-restorante dhe te them te drejten momentalisht jam i kenaqur me punen qe kam apo klientet qe disponoj. Sa per pyetjen qe ben a ka njerez profesioniste qe merren me programime te garantoj qe ka shume jo pak, aq sa une jam habitur me kontaktet e shumta me keta njerez. Pyetja tjeter e juaja mbi pagesat, Une i kam dhene nje zgjidhje qe mendoj eshte stimuluese pasi personit qe shkon dhe instalon programin ne x lokal, bar, restorant, hotel, etj.. i jap 20% te shumes dhe jam ok. Ilir po qe se ti ke mbeshtetjen e duhur dhe personat e duhur ne institucionet qeveritare te garantoj qe fitimi do jete ai qe ti nuk e mendon dot.  mjafton nje tender mbi programe si psh ai i regjistrimit kombetar te popullsise dhe ke pune intesive per 6 muaj. Momentalisht tenderi i fundit qe eshte ne loje eshte ai mbi kontabilitetin doganor i lidhur ne rrjet, dhe ai qe do ta fitoje besoj do ta kete si nje dhurate per 2005.  gjithsesi studjoje mire tregun shqiptar se programues ka sa ske ku ti cosh :buzeqeshje:

----------


## IlirDeda

Boraa, problemi i trajnimit eshte nje cike problem. Une para disa vjetesh po flisja me nje nga drejtuesit e Infosoftit dhe ai ishte shume pesimist per punen e programeve. Problemi kryesor i tij ishin pikerisht programuesit. Sipas tij programuesit punojne 1 ose 2 vjet aty sa te fitojne eksperiencen e nevojshme te punes, pastaj ja mbathin per ne Kanada. Sigurisht une nuk u ve faj programuesve, aq me teper qe edhe une vete bera nje gje te tille   :buzeqeshje:  . Por une e di se sa problem eshte qe te nderrosh programuesit cdo 6 muaj, kur dihet qe qe nje programues te jete efektiv ne punen e tij duhet te kete kaluar te pakten 6 muaj.
Ndaj edhe pyeta se sa vjet eksperience kane programuesit, si dhe per rrogen qe u paguhet. Kur pyes per rrogen, nuk pyes me mendimin qe rroga e vogel eshte e mire. Perkundrazi rroga e madhe eshte e mire. Ne te dy rastet rrogen e paguan klienti, rendesi per mua ka rendesi qe te mos me ike programuesi ne Kanada.

Iliri

----------


## boraa

Besoj se ti e di me mire sesa une qe ne nje pune , ne mos per te gjithe programuesit te pakten per disa ka nevoje per trajnim ne kuptimin e vertete te fjales ( te pakten une kete gje e kam pesuar vete, ka qene fjala per trajnim 1 muaj dhe ka qene me teper sorrollatje qe ka demtuar punen me vone).
Infosofti ketu nuk eshte nga vendet me te preferuara per pune pr, shume jane te pakenaqur nga puna atje. Tani nese dikush vendos te shkoje ne Kanada apo jo ketu s kam c them, njeriu sot eshte neser s eshte  :buzeqeshje:  por ne ketu nuk e kemi vene re si nje dukuri kaq te perhapur. mesa shoh une tere ata qe mbarojne ketu po rregullohen madje po kthehen dhe nga ata qe kane kryer studimet jashte e po na japin mesim. Per pervojen e programuesva une mund te te flas per ata qe me ka rene rasti te njoh. Zakonisht ka shume studente qe punesohen gjate shkolles (kryesisht viti i trete e me vone) dhe llogarite mund t'i besh qe nga kjo kohe.
Per pagat duhet studiuar tregu . pergjithesisht nje programator qe mban peshe kryesore ne program mund te veje tek 600 , 700 euro.
Keto mund te them , gjithe te mirat.

----------


## Dito

> Infosofti ketu nuk eshte nga vendet me te preferuara per pune pr, shume jane te pakenaqur nga puna atje. Per pagat duhet studiuar tregu . pergjithesisht nje programator qe mban peshe kryesore ne program mund te veje tek 600 , 700 euro.
> Keto mund te them , gjithe te mirat.


Boraa pershendetje:

Infosofti apo Gjergji Center eshte nje nga kompanite me te hershme ne shqiperi, dhe kane vertet stafin me te kompletuar dhe departamentet me te plota si kompani. Problemi kryesor aty eshte qe jane pagat vertet te ulta dhe kjo eshte arsyeja e largimit te shume inxhinjereve dhe programues-ve shqiptare. Nuk eshte reale ajo page qe thua 600-700euro mos ke dashur te thuash 500 mije leke dhe jo euro. Une di te them vetem kaq qe programuesit me te mire shqiptare kane dale pikerisht pas nje eksperience tek Infosoft Agis. Une jam njeri nga ata persona qe e braktisa infosoftin vetem per arsyen e pages dhe per asnje shkak tjeter.

----------


## qoska

pershendetje ilir.
Me pelqen qe ke deshire te fillosh je biznes te tille ne shqiperi. Une per vete vazhdoj shkollen dhe kam eksperience si ne programim dhe network administrator sidomos ne kete te dyten qe kam 7 vjet qe e bej kete pune ne kompani te ndryshme me rrjeta te medhenj.
Per sa i perket softeve ne shqiperi treg ke sa te duash por problemi i vetem eshte sa i zoti do jesh ti qe te arrish te kapesh kete treg pra te duhet nje reklame ose nuk e di manager shitjesh shume i mire. 
Persa i perket programuesve ne shqiperi ka te beje shume rroga pasi ka te zote po nuk paguhen aq sa duhet, flas per shumicen, gje qe i stimulon ata qe te mos levizin dhe te permiresohen me tej.
Per mua rroga mesatare do te ishte mbi 500$ per nje programues te nivelit mesatar.
Programet me te cilat do te fillosh jane nga me te thjeshtat si programe inventaresh etj. Nqs ti je i zoti qe te kapesh tenderat e medhenj dhe disa programe te bankes kjo do te ishte akoma me mire pasi ne shqiperi sa ka dale ky lloj biznesi ose me mire sa kane filluar kerkesat.
Nejse po deshe mund edhe te me kontaktosh ne provat nqs te duhet me shume informacion.
Mirupafshim dhe suksese

----------


## boraa

pershendetje Odeon relax,
 mqs ke punuar vete tek Infosofti je je ne dijeni tamam te gjerave atje. Organiken e asaj kompanie e kam parasysh , eshte vertet ashtu sic thua por eshte dhe nje kompani pak familjaresh. Une nuk di asnjeri te me kete thene (perjashto ty  :buzeqeshje:  ) qe te kete qene i kenaqur nga puna atje megjithate te thashe qe ti e di me mire. Per rrogat kisha parasysh tamam 600 euro (per orar te plote) . Por thashe qe dhe duhet studiuar tregu sepse cdo jge varion.

----------


## Rachel

Mirdita,

teper interesante tema, une vete nuk e njoh programimin, por kam pak eksperience comerciale, dhe them se duhet te eci.
megjithate ju duhet te firmosni kontratat e para me shqiperine pa levizur nga vendi, keshtu do te jeni me te sigurte per tregun qe do te gjeni ne shqiperi.

jepni disa shembuj me detaje dhe çmime te peraferta, keshtu qe pergjigjet e ardheshme do ti keni me te plota, (nuk perjashtohet ndoshta dhe ndonje klient).

nje pyetje me get, -ne shqiperi shkoni per te gjetur njerez te afte, apo per te shfrytezuar tregun?

ju uroj suksese

----------


## josif

Per sa i perket nivelit te programuesave mund te te them se varet cfare niveli programesh kerkon te ndertosh. Per shembull jam i bindur se nuk ka shqiptar te afte te shkruaj nje kompiler.

----------


## qoska

o josif shume pak veta jane te afte te shkruajne nje compiler te plote pasi ne radhe te pare duhet te jesh nje inxhinier me njohuri te plota ne automate, algoritmike dhe perpunimin e funksioneve matematikore.
Sepse nje compiler te thjeshte ose me mire te themi nje parser e nderton me mjete si yacc, bison etj mjafton te mesosh sintaksen e tyre por nuk besoj se kjo e dallon nje programues te mire nga nje i keq.

Sot ne bote punohet shume ne high level per programet per end-users dhe sbesoj qe nje programues per end-users mund ta krahashosh me nje programues per sisteme operative apo programues per compiler-s pasi jane komplet gjini te ndryshme programimi.

Sic thuhet ne esen  :i ngrysur:  sja mbaj mend titullin tani por ka te beje me hackers dhe jo ne kuptimin qe e merr shumica e forumit, ne liddhje me fjalen hacker kjo e fundit, nje hacker nuk mund te dallohet nga aftesia per te modifikuar nje sistem operativ apo se mund te sshkruaje driverat per nje paisje apo se di te shkruaje nje virus pasi kohet e fundit kjo gje eshte bere shume relative per vete faktin se shkencat kompjuterike jane futur ne cdo fushe dhe smund te specializohesh per te gjitha por vetem per ate qe seicili synon te behet cka do te thote qe ti smund te gjykosh njeri pa treguar se je ne nivel siper tij per fushen ne fjale 
hajt tung

----------


## josif

> o josif shume pak veta jane te afte te shkruajne nje compiler te plote pasi ne radhe te pare duhet te jesh nje inxhinier me njohuri te plota ne automate, algoritmike dhe perpunimin e funksioneve matematikore.


Pikerisht prandaj te thashe : nuk para gjen programuesa te mire informuar.
Plus kesaj kompiler-at e fuqishem nuk besoj se shkruhen me ndermjetesa dhe
nese nje kompiler nuk synon perfeksionin nuk do te kete sukses po te perdore farmaceutike te tipit Yacc!!!



> Sepse nje compiler te thjeshte ose me mire te themi nje parser e nderton me mjete si yacc, bison etj mjafton te mesosh sintaksen e tyre por nuk besoj se kjo e dallon nje programues te mire nga nje i keq.
> 
> Sot ne bote punohet shume ne high level per programet per end-users dhe sbesoj qe nje programues per end-users mund ta krahashosh me nje programues per sisteme operative apo programues per compiler-s pasi jane komplet gjini te ndryshme programimi.
> 
> Sic thuhet ne esen  sja mbaj mend titullin tani por ka te beje me hackers dhe jo ne kuptimin qe e merr shumica e forumit, ne liddhje me fjalen hacker kjo e fundit, nje hacker nuk mund te dallohet nga aftesia per te modifikuar nje sistem operativ apo se mund te sshkruaje driverat per nje paisje apo se di te shkruaje nje virus pasi kohet e fundit kjo gje eshte bere shume relative per vete faktin se shkencat kompjuterike jane futur ne cdo fushe dhe smund te specializohesh per te gjitha por vetem per ate qe seicili synon te behet cka do te thote qe ti smund te gjykosh njeri pa treguar se je ne nivel siper tij per fushen ne fjale 
> hajt tung


Ok, te drejte ke : por te ndajme pak aftesine nga kozmetika   :pa dhembe:

----------


## cunimartum

*Moderatori:*  Shkrimet më poshtë janë shkëputur nga kjo temë.

Ermal e di qe nuk eshte tema e duhur dhe kerkoj ndjese por meqenese ne keto rreshtat e fundit permende qe ke njohuri per tregun e programistave ne Shqiperi kam disa pyetje ...   
1.-- Cfare gjuhesh dhe teknollogjish jane programistat Shqiptar pak a shume familjare ?
2.-- Nese keni ndopak eksperience sa te pergatitur dalin nxenesit qe mbarojne informatiken ( me te pergatitur e kam llafin kryesisht nga ana praktike)
3.-- Sa jane rrogat ne pergjithesi dhe ne varesi te gjuheve  me sa ke eksperience
4.-- Sa garanci  ka me programistat ...  ja vlejne si njerez ne pergjithesi ?   dhe nese shkruan kontrate ti si punedhenes  arrin ligji te te perkrahi nese thyhet kontrata ?

Edhe Qoska nese ka mundesi  ndonje info  ...

Faleminderit

----------


## donlaerto

[QUOTE=cunimartum] 
2.-- Nese keni ndopak eksperience sa te pergatitur dalin nxenesit qe mbarojne informatiken ( me te pergatitur e kam llafin kryesisht nga ana praktike)

Dobet.

3.-- Sa jane rrogat ne pergjithesi dhe ne varesi te gjuheve  me sa ke eksperience

Varion, por paguhen me mire se ne shume fusha te tjera (500,000 - 1milion leke)

4.-- Sa garanci  ka me programistat ...  ja vlejne si njerez ne pergjithesi ? dhe nese shkruan kontrate ti si punedhenes  arrin ligji te te perkrahi nese thyhet kontrata?

Garanci ke aq sa mundeson konkurenca e tregut te punes. Nese je konkurent ne treg atehere ke garanci. Ligji nuk te mbaron pune.

----------


## qoska

cunimartum,

shkruajta nje pergjigje te sakte dhe me detaje, por me iken dritat dhe tani me vjen keq po i bie per shkurt:

1.-- Cfare gjuhesh dhe teknollogjish jane programistat Shqiptar pak a shume familjare ?
Vb 6, .NET(kryesisht VB dhe C#), Java. 
Persa i perket metodave client-server ose multi-tier nuk di qe te perdoren pervecse prezantimeve per te shitur produktin!

2.-- Nese keni ndopak eksperience sa te pergatitur dalin nxenesit qe mbarojne informatiken ( me te pergatitur e kam llafin kryesisht nga ana praktike)

Sic hyne dalin nga ana e praktikes(gjyko vete)!

3.-- Sa jane rrogat ne pergjithesi dhe ne varesi te gjuheve me sa ke eksperience
Nuk mund te thuhet qe ne Shqiperi ka ndonje treg te vertete programuesish pasi vete ata nuk dine te formojne nje te tille! Qofsha i gabuar ne kete qe them por nuk shoh ndonje treg te hapur ne kete fushe per momentin!

4.-- Sa garanci ka me programistat ... ja vlejne si njerez ne pergjithesi ? dhe nese shkruan kontrate ti si punedhenes arrin ligji te te perkrahi nese thyhet kontrata ?
Garanci 50% me 50% qe do te thote nga pikepama e biznesit 0!
Nuk besoj te kete ligje specifike sidomos ne lemine e Informatikes dhe gjykates qe te dine te interpretojne se cfare do te thote vjedhje kodi apo sekrete te firmes persa i perket bazes se klienteve qe ajo ka, etj .....

Perfundimisht eshte nje treg(nese mund te quhet keshtu) goxha i mbyllur sidomos per kontratat e mira per shkak te menyres si funksionon fitimi i tyre dhe per me teper se kush i zoteron firmat e programimit ne Shqiperi!


Nuk e di nese ka ndonje me informacion me te 'sakte' mbi kete qe thashe une..........

----------


## cunimartum

Rrofshi per pergjigjet... Do kisha shume deshire te kisha arritur te lexoja pergjigjen e detajuar dhe prandaj 
pikat ne vazhdim ... me falni per kohen ...

2. -- Kur thua sic hyjne dalin nga ana praktike ... E ke llafin qe thjesht c'do gje mesohet me libra dhe nuk ka projekte
mesimore te mjaftueshme per ti mbeshtetur njohurite, apo e ke llafin qe mesimdhenia eshte me shume e ndertuar mbi koncepte teorike  sesa teknollogjike. Me kete te dyten nenkuptoj psh. ka 10 klasa qe merren me struktura te dhenash dhe algoritmike por ka vetem nje klase qe te jep bazat e SOAP dhe asnje klase qe te jep nje hyrje ne AJAX.

3. -- Pak a shume sa firma IT ka ? Dhe nga sa punonjes mesatarisht kane ato ? Gjithashtu sa nxenes pak a shume dalin nga informatika
c'do vit ?  Keta nxenes ne pergjithesi gjejne pune apo thjesht mundohen te rregullohen disi edhe me ndonje zanat te ngjashem dhe pak a shume nje klasifikim  me perqindje ...  Nje fare perqindje gjithashtu nga keta qe mundohen te levizin jashte pasi s'arrijne dot te gjejne pune ose edhe nese e kane ate ide direkt pasi mbarojne shkollen. Gjithashtu a arrihet nje treg i tille te krijohet nga vete keto firma  duke shkembyer personel ne varesi te cilesive te kerkuara sipas projektit (megjithese kjo s'eshte shume e rendesishme)

4. -- Arrin ligji te te mbeshtesi nese do te lidhesh kontrate me nje punonjes per nje sasi kohe te caktuar. Psh. Dua te punesoj nje punonjes per 1 vit e gjysem mirepo dua ti bej trajnim intensiv per 3 muaj pastaj ta bej pjese te filan projekti. Mirepo nuk dua qe pasi une kam investuar tek ky person, ky investim te me veje dem. Ka ndonje ligj ne lidhje me kete ?
Persa i perket CopyRight-it dhe sekreteve te kompanise apo edhe cfaredo gjeje qe ka lidhje me pronen intelektuale pervec ligjit  ka dhe menyra te tjera per tu mbrojtur megjithese i duhet hedhur nje sy ligjit ...  Ku gjendet ligji online ?

----------


## donlaerto

> 2. -- Kur thua sic hyjne dalin nga ana praktike ... E ke llafin qe thjesht c'do gje mesohet me libra dhe nuk ka projekte
> mesimore te mjaftueshme per ti mbeshtetur njohurite, apo e ke llafin qe mesimdhenia eshte me shume e ndertuar mbi koncepte teorike  sesa teknollogjike. Me kete te dyten nenkuptoj psh. ka 10 klasa qe merren me struktura te dhenash dhe algoritmike por ka vetem nje klase qe te jep bazat e SOAP dhe asnje klase qe te jep nje hyrje ne AJAX.


Programi eshte i nje niveli teper te ulet. Kjo i shpjegon te gjitha.




> 3. -- Pak a shume sa firma IT ka ? Dhe nga sa punonjes mesatarisht kane ato ? Gjithashtu sa nxenes pak a shume dalin nga informatika
> c'do vit ?  Keta nxenes ne pergjithesi gjejne pune apo thjesht mundohen te rregullohen disi edhe me ndonje zanat te ngjashem dhe pak a shume nje klasifikim  me perqindje ...  Nje fare perqindje gjithashtu nga keta qe mundohen te levizin jashte pasi s'arrijne dot te gjejne pune ose edhe nese e kane ate ide direkt pasi mbarojne shkollen. Gjithashtu a arrihet nje treg i tille te krijohet nga vete keto firma  duke shkembyer personel ne varesi te cilesive te kerkuara sipas projektit (megjithese kjo s'eshte shume e rendesishme)


Firma ka disa. Nje prej tyre eshte *www.tpksolutions.com*
Nxenesit ne shumicen e rastee gjejne zanat te ngjashem, lidhin kablla ose kujdesen per ndonje database te vodafone :sarkastik:  
Shume pak mund te jene ata qe dalin jashte (lexo 2). Treg ka pasi ka nje numer firmash aktive. Megjithate, kontratat fitohen jo gjithmone sipas ligjeve te tregut..




> 4. -- Arrin ligji te te mbeshtesi nese do te lidhesh kontrate me nje punonjes per nje sasi kohe te caktuar. Psh. Dua te punesoj nje punonjes per 1 vit e gjysem mirepo dua ti bej trajnim intensiv per 3 muaj pastaj ta bej pjese te filan projekti. Mirepo nuk dua qe pasi une kam investuar tek ky person, ky investim te me veje dem. Ka ndonje ligj ne lidhje me kete ?
> Persa i perket CopyRight-it dhe sekreteve te kompanise apo edhe cfaredo gjeje qe ka lidhje me pronen intelektuale pervec ligjit  ka dhe menyra te tjera per tu mbrojtur megjithese i duhet hedhur nje sy ligjit ...  Ku gjendet ligji online ?


Ligji te mbron pak. Plus kudo qe te jesh ligji ka koston e vet per te te dhene te drejte. Ligji me i mire si kudo tjeter besoj ka te beje me ate se sa konkurues je ne treg. Nese projekti yt paguan si duhet atehere nuk te le njeri ne balte.

Shpresoj qe keto te ndihmojne ndopak.

----------

